# Haare wuschelig machen



## Microhome (4. Juli 2007)

Hallo ihr Lieben,
ich bin total fasziniert von den Möglichkeiten, die Photoshop auch zum Verändern von Gesichtern bietet. Ich arbeite schon einige Jahre mit diesem Programm (für Webdesign) aber mache mich jetzt gerade an das Bearbeiten von Fotos. Dabei bin ich über folgendes Video auf YouTube gestoßen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UkdXoGEUVRk

Könnt ihr mir Step by Step sagen, wie es möglich ist die Haare so zu verändern? Vorallem er benutzt dort das Radiergummi-Werkzeug. Ich hab mir das jetzt schon bestimmt 20 Mal angeschaut aber komme einfach nicht auf den Trick dahinter.


Vielen Dank und beste Grüße!
Rene


----------



## kuhlmaehn (4. Juli 2007)

Mh naja in dem Video hat der wie es aussiet schon sehr viel vorbereitet. Er radiert halt etwas von der oberen Ebene weg und die verwuschelten Haare liegen bereits auf der darunterliegenden. Wie er die da jetzt genau gemacht hat weiss ich nicht aber man kann bestimmt mit dem verwischen Finger ein bisschen Verwuschelung hineinbekommen.


----------



## Microhome (4. Juli 2007)

Hi kuhlmaehn, bist du dir da sicher? Also wenn dann müsste das ja auf der Eben darunter der Fall sein, denn mehr Ebenen hat er ja nicht. Ich werd das mal ausprobieren, aber kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass das zu dem gewünschten Effekt führt..


----------



## kuhlmaehn (4. Juli 2007)

Ne nicht sicher. Vielleicht hat er auch einen besonderen Pinsel genommen um diese Struktur zu bekommen. Allergings muss so oder so schon etwas auf der Ebene darunter sein, da ja auch da Haare sind wo vorher keine waren. Der Radiergummi kann auf jeden Fall nur radieren und nicht verwischen oder so.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (4. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

Also es ist eindeutig zu sehen, dass auf der darunter liegenden Ebene die "Wuschelhaare"
bereits vorhanden sind. Diese stammen mit ziemlicher Sicherheit von einer bereits fertig
skalierten Fotografie. Also im Prinzip nur mit einem weichen Radiergummi freigelegt.

Das ist der ganze Trick der Sache..


----------



## Microhome (4. Juli 2007)

Heißt das, dass dort zwei völlig verschiedene Frauen / Haare verwendet werden, sprich die Haare der unteren Ebene von jemand ganz anderem sind doer sind die schon von der Frau auf Ebene 1 nur eben verwischt?! Ich denke nämlich dann ehere ersteres, oder?


Besten Danke für eure Hilfe!!
Rene


----------



## kuhlmaehn (4. Juli 2007)

Ja ersteres.
Das Video ist etwas auf Effekt gemacht und es wird nicht wirklich ersichtlich wie was gemacht wurde.


----------

